# Brandungsangeln auf Bornholm???



## bronco (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
habe die Frage gestern schon an anderer Stelle gestellt, aber noch ein Versuch: Lohnt es sich, eine Ausrüstung zum Brandungsangeln mit nach Bornholm zu nehmen? Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## horni 0815 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Bornholm???*

War letztes Jahr im April auf Bornholm. Zwei der Mitreisenden hatten nicht die richtige Gedult zum Meerforellen angeln und haben sich in etlichen Angelläden nach den Brandungsangelmöglichkeiten erkundigt. Die besten und scheinbar auch einzigen Möglichkeiten hat man von der Hafenmole in Hammerhus, ganz oben im Norden. Der platz wurde dann auch aufgesucht und festgestellt, das die mitgebrachten Wattwürmer und Seeringler nicht einen Biss brachten. Kurz vor der Aufgabe bekamen wir von einem Einheimischen die Information das hier nur mit Tiefseegarnelen gefangen wir. Die bekommt man in jedem Laden auf Bornholm für wenig Geld. Das wurde dann auch ausprobiert. Und nun kamen auch ein paar Platte. Später wurde uns noch erzählt, das die Mole im Mai recht gut für Steinbutt sein soll, dann aber mit Tobis oder Sprotten am langen Vorfach als Köder. Dorsche werden praktisch nicht vom Ufer aus gefangen, obwohl man zum teil erhebliche Wassertiefen erreicht und es einen echt guten Dorschbestand gibt. In dem Zusammenhang würde ich mich mal nach einer Kuttertour umhören, die machen da echte Traumfänge beim Pilken.


----------



## bronco (18. April 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Bornholm???*

@horni

Danke für die Infos!

Was mich wundert ist die Aussage, dass kaum Dorsche vom Ufer gefangen werden, wenn es doch gute Bestände gibt. Versucht es nur keiner oder woran kann es liegen. - In einer der großen Angelzeitschriften war mal ein Artikel über Bornholm, der eine Stelle ich glaube im Südosten der Insel als gute Dorschstelle ausgewiesen hat.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## mcmc (19. April 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Bornholm???*

Hallo Bronco,
meine Erfahrungen zum Angeln auf Bornholm:
Im Mai Hornhechte satt mit Wassekugel und Heringsfetzen. Probiere einmal die kleinen Holzbrücken in den Orten zwischen Rönne und Duodde. Brandungsangeln im Rönner Hafen oder auf den beschriebenen Brücken auf Plattfisch mit Heringsstücken und Krabben. Wir hatten Heringe und Nordseekrabbenfleich mitgebracht. Platte satt damit. Brandungsgerät ist dabei nicht unbedingt nötig. Dorsch haben wir nicht gefangen. Die Fischer hatten aber kistenweise Großdorsch. Da war kein Fisch unter 60cm. Die größten kratzten an der Metermarke. Ein Versuch mit Boot lohnt daher bestimmt.


----------



## Karstein (19. April 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Bornholm???*

@ bronco: nochmal zum Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch. Die bekannteste Stelle der Insel ist der Strand Hvide Odde, südlich des Flughafens Rønne (da haben wir es allerdings noch nicht versucht).

Wir hatten Glück von der Mole des Kleinboothafens von Boderne und vom Hafen in Arnager aus, allerdings wegen mangelnder Brandungserfahrung nur kleine Klieschen an den Haken bekommen. 

Interessant schauen aber auch der Hafen von Snogebæk, der Balka Strand und der Strand kurz vor Nexø aus. Überall findest ordentlichen Sandgrund an diesen Plätzen.

Wir hatten als Köder Sandaal-Stücke und Heringsfetzen - erstere fängst gezielt mit feinem Heringspaternoster von den Molenköpfen in Rønne, eigentlich ganzjährig. Die Heringszeit beginnt Anfang Juli und geht bis ca. Ende August, auch von den Molenköpfen rings um die Insel.

Viel Glück und Gruß

Karsten


----------

